# Best New Taps For Keg King Kegerators



## MeLoveBeer (27/9/10)

Ok, so I picked up a keg king kegerator 2 months ago and am now looking to upgrade the standard taps with something a whole lot nicer. What are the best options? Will I need any adapters etc to hook them up?

I'm currently looking at Perlick 525 SS taps from a US ebay seller, but am also open to the idea of Andale or any other taps if someone has the configuration and can vouch for it/them.

Would appreciate everyones thoughts...


----------



## brendo (27/9/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Ok, so I picked up a keg king kegerator 2 months ago and am now looking to upgrade the standard taps with something a whole lot nicer. What are the best options? Will I need any adapters etc to hook them up?
> 
> I'm currently looking at Perlick 525 SS taps from a US ebay seller, but am also open to the idea of Andale or any other taps if someone has the configuration and can vouch for it/them.
> 
> Would appreciate everyones thoughts...



I have 6 Perlicks on my keg fridge and am VERY happy with them...


----------



## Maple (27/9/10)

I can also vouch for the perlicks, 3 on font 1, was really happy with this and will now put 4 more onto font 2 once I get motivated to set it up.


----------



## Ross (27/9/10)

You can't go past the Perlicks  

You shouldn't need any adaptors, just replace with the new taps

Cheers Ross


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/9/10)

when you do get your new taps if you are thinking of selling the old ones off your kegerator let me know. I have a little stainless steel bar fridge i am looking to convert into a cheap kegerator.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (27/9/10)

Thanks for the advice guys... Perlicks it is!



BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> when you do get your new taps if you are thinking of selling the old ones off your kegerator let me know. I have a little stainless steel bar fridge i am looking to convert into a cheap kegerator.


No money required mate... once I have the new ones, I'll bring them to the next MB meeting for you. Maybe trade me a bottle of your first grain brews?


----------



## beerbog (27/9/10)

Perlick 525's rock, just got 2 of them from the US. $75 delivered. (with shank and all adaptors) :beerbang:


----------



## MeLoveBeer (27/9/10)

Gibbo1 said:


> Perlick 525's rock, just got 2 of them from the US. $75 delivered. (with shank and all adaptors) :beerbang:



If you don't mind me asking Gibbo, where did you end up getting them? The US ebay seller I've requested a quote from is brauman59.


----------



## db73 (29/9/10)

With the aussie dollar where it is at the moment, I will be getting 3 perlicks shortly. If you guys could let me know where you get them from that would be great

thanks


----------



## under (29/9/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> If you don't mind me asking Gibbo, where did you end up getting them? The US ebay seller I've requested a quote from is brauman59.



He's the ducks nuts


----------



## grimpanda (29/9/10)

Does anyone know if there are any differences between the Perlick 525SS and 575SS (other than the added creamer feature) that are worth considering? Brauman59 has the 575's but not the 525's in his ebay shop...


----------



## MeLoveBeer (6/10/10)

Just installed my Perlicks (worth noting that it was amazing turn around and service from US ebay seller brauman59). Can't believe how much these taps have improved the quality of the pour from my kegerator.

Thanks for the advice guys... its greatly appreciated :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon (6/10/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Just installed my Perlicks (worth noting that it was amazing turn around and service from US ebay seller brauman59). Can't believe how much these taps have improved the quality of the pour from my kegerator.
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys... its greatly appreciated :icon_cheers:




they are good mate... look sweet as too. Never had a problem with mine. No leaks, cleaning is simple and the pour is always beautiful.

Good purchase


----------



## db73 (6/10/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Just installed my Perlicks (worth noting that it was amazing turn around and service from US ebay seller brauman59).



Just ordered 3 from him today! Now to source some shanks and adapters for my Andale font


----------



## grimpanda (24/11/10)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I've just recieved two Perlick 525SS taps to replace the stock ones on my Keg King kegerator, but I'm having a bit of difficulty fitting them. The stock ones were dead simple to remove, but I'm finding the Perlicks are putting up a fight - the threaded collar only goes about a 1/2 turn before putting up a lot of resistance - I'm a little fearful of crossing threads etc, in case they are different.

Anyone have any experience/advise? :\


----------



## grimpanda (28/11/10)

Anyone...? Bueller?


----------



## MeLoveBeer (28/11/10)

As long as the grooves are aligned correctly before trying to tighten the collar, it should be just as easy with perlicks.


----------



## Brewjohno (28/11/10)

I have recently purchased the Series 3 Kegerator and was looking at tap options. 

Can anyone explain the "creamer" function of the Perlick 575ss? 

I wanted a tap I could run Cellamix through and aerate for the creamy head for Guiness. 

Will this work?

Other than the tap that brauman59 sells will I need extra stuff to fit onto the font that comes with the Kegerator?

Thanks,

Brewjohno.


----------



## grimpanda (29/11/10)

Alright, quick update: after having burred the little notch on my faucet completely smooth after trying to remove one of the existing taps followed by some quick improvisation/repairs (this is where having a metalsmith girlfriend comes in handy - especially when the only homebrew store open on a sunday doesn't stock the tool)... I am finally in business with the Perlicks. 

The thread on the taps is indeed the same as the Series 3 shank and you can add these without any further parts or modifications, but it IS imperative to align the threads correctly before attempting to tighten - the pitch of the thread means that it naturally wants to start at an angle and hence gets to a point where it can't be tightened any more - just check that the tap is sitting parallel and not tilted when you tighten! Due to the design of the taps (or rather the length of the collar) I wasn't able to tighten them all the way so that the thread is hidden, but they seal up just fine with no drips in sight. Yet to pull a pint through them but when running starsal through the lines they felt great.


----------



## Thunderlips (29/11/10)

Brewjohno said:


> Can anyone explain the "creamer" function of the Perlick 575ss?


I bought these taps a while back and if I remember rightly, so did Doc, and we came to the same conclusion.

Avoid.

The problem with the 575 is that since you can pull both forward and backward it's difficult to return the handle to exact centre.
Mine used to drip for a few minutes after a pour.

I soon bought a couple of gold 525's (Craftbrewer sell the gold coupling nuts) and they are excellent taps.
You can achieve the same creamer effect with the 525 anyway, just open the tap slightly.
Highly recommended.


----------



## hathro (18/6/14)

I've just bought a 3 tap keg king series 3 kegerator and want to swap the standard plastic taps. Based on the above, do I only need the taps and they will screw into the shanks I already have? Screw the old ones off, screw the new ones on?

Are the Perlick 525's still the go to tap?


----------



## Wilkensone (18/6/14)

I just picked up some 545 SS recently and they are awesome. Unless you want to replace parts with SS then all you should need are the taps as far as I'm aware.. Hopefully someone else will chime in. 


Wilkens


----------



## danestead (18/6/14)

hathro said:


> I've just bought a 3 tap keg king series 3 kegerator and want to swap the standard plastic taps. Based on the above, do I only need the taps and they will screw into the shanks I already have? Screw the old ones off, screw the new ones on?
> 
> Are the Perlick 525's still the go to tap?


There are 2 different types or sizes of coupling? That the taps fit onto. You will have to find out which one the perlicks take and which ones you already have. If they are different they will not be compatible and you will have to buy the shank etc as well.

If you unscrew your tap now you will see that the tap slides onto a set of teeth. I think, and dont quote me, but the 2 different types have a different number of teeth. Ill go count mine now and tell you how many mine have (I have perlicks)


----------



## hathro (18/6/14)

Thanks danestead. I'll check mine tonight and report back.


----------



## danestead (18/6/14)

Too hard to count that many teeth without losing count however a search found that standard usa 60 teeth shanks fit the perlicks.

Edit. Yeah 60 teeth on mine


----------



## breakbeer (18/6/14)

I installed two Perlick 525's on my KK series 3 in about 2 minutes, no extra bits needed.

Unscrew the old taps & screw on the new ones, simples


----------



## QldKev (18/6/14)

I replaced my KK series taps with the Perlick flow control ones, no extra parts and a great tap. I did get my kegerator from Craftbrewer, so not sure of the font is a different size.


----------



## thedragon (18/6/14)

I replaced the plastic KK taps with 525SS. Unlike others, I brought new SS shanks too. The plastic ones felt flimsy, so I thought that it'd save time and replace the whole lot at once. 

A mate is using the 575SS taps which he uses to get great head on his English ales. 

I must admit that I wasn't sure about the lack of spring action on the 525s to start with, however I do one prefer the perlick action.


----------



## mrsupraboy (18/6/14)

Would of been good if u all put links and pics up
Save me alot of googling


----------



## QldKev (18/6/14)




----------



## danestead (18/6/14)

First world problem #1046: having to google stuff...


----------



## Mogamble (18/6/14)

hathro said:


> I've just bought a 3 tap keg king series 3 kegerator and want to swap the standard plastic taps. Based on the above, do I only need the taps and they will screw into the shanks I already have? Screw the old ones off, screw the new ones on?
> 
> Are the Perlick 525's still the go to tap?


I just bought the Perlick 545SS Flow Control taps for my Keg King Kegerator. They're expensive but I'd still recommend them


----------



## thedragon (19/6/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> Would of been good if u all put links and pics up
> Save me alot of googling


If you're going to be like that: It would have been good if you didn't ask the question in the first place. It would have saved the rest of us a lot (two words, not one) of time that was spent responding to you.


----------

